# Sourdough Bread



## bassman (Dec 18, 2007)

Sourdough White Bread


1 cup sourdough starter
2 cups lukewarm water
2 Â½ cups white flour

The night before you plan to make bread, prepare your sourdough batter. Place the starter n a warm bowl. Add the lukewarm water and stir until well combined. Gradually add the flour, beating until the batter is smooth. Cover the bowl tightly with plastic wrap and set the bowl in a warm place until morning.

6 â€“ 6 Â½ cups white flour
2 Tb honey
2 tsp salt
1 Â½ cups lukewarm water
Â½ cup dry milk
2 Tb butter, melted
1 egg
1 Tb water

Return one cup of the sourdough batter to your original starter. To the remainder in the bowl, add one cup flour, honey, salt, water, dry milk and melted butter. Beat until smooth. Add flour, one-half cup at a time until the dough starts to pull away from the sides of the bowl and becomes too stiff to stir with a spatula. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured board and begin kneading, using the remaining flour as necessary to keep the dough from sticking to the board and your hands. Continue to knead until the dough is smooth and elastic. Place the dough in an oiled bowl, cover with a damp cloth and let rise in a warm spot (85*) until doubled in bulk. This will probably take at least two hours. Punch the dough down, cover the bowl and let rise again for 30-45 minutes. Turn the dough out onto the floured board and divide it into two equal pieces. Shape each into a loaf and place in well oiled loaf tins. Cover and let rise until doubled in bulk. Slit the tops of the loaves lengthwise about one-half inch deep. Combine the egg and water and brush the tops of the loaves with a little of the glaze. Bake the loaves in a preheated 375* oven for about 45 minutes or until they test done. Turn out immediately onto a rack to cool.

Note: I also mix one egg in the original dough to lighten the loaf.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 18, 2007)

uuummmmm .. Hot fresh bread ... Thank You ... Gonna do it.

Dang  .. Gotta get my starter going again  ...  Little setback  ...


----------



## goat (Dec 18, 2007)

I just love sourdough, but I don't use it often enough and I end up needing the refrigerator space for beer.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 18, 2007)

You have your priorities in order


----------



## bassman (Dec 18, 2007)

If I knew how to post a picture, I'd show you what it looks like!   Keith


----------



## placebo (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok really dumb question here. How do you start the starter batch if you don't already have some? Thats one of those questions I've always wondered about. As a child a friends mom made some sourdough waffles once, OMG those were the best waffles I've had to this day!


----------



## bassman (Dec 18, 2007)

In a glass or plastic bowl, put in 2 cups flour and 2 cup warm water, mix well and keep in a warm place for about a week, stirring daily.  There'r your starter!


----------



## bassman (Dec 18, 2007)

In a glass or plastic bowl, put in 2 cups flour and 2 cup warm water, mix well and keep in a warm place for about a week, stirring daily. There's your starter!


----------



## placebo (Dec 18, 2007)

Nah thats waaaaay too easy, it must be harder than that.

Thanks a bunch Bassman!


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ditto...thanks, I learn somthing new everyday


----------



## bassman (Dec 19, 2007)

I posted your answer earlier, but it disappeared!  Mix 2 cups flour with 2 cups water in a glass or plastic bowl.  Let set in a warm place for one week stirring daily.  There you have your starter.  I store mine in a one quart plastic rubbermaid jar in the fridge.   Keith


----------



## white cloud (Dec 19, 2007)

For the starter you still need a strain of yeast wether it be wild which could be in your house through an opened window in the summer or a piece of red cabbage with the white stuff on it, or even an onion skin and last but not least manufactured yeast. Yeast is all over the place and could possibly get in a simple water flour mixture depending on where your at. For example in belgum when they make ther beer wort they leave it in these cellers with the windows wide open because the have this natural strain of yeast abundent in that particular area. ( not that I really like belgum beer, they add fruit to it ) but give a boost with a half a pack of yeast anyway. I make alot of bread and although I let my starter die I lean more toward a sponge type bread which is basically the same thing in a sense and if you don't have time to keep your starter going it gives great results. I have a formula also if anyone is interested on converting any bread recipe into a sponge type recipe.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 19, 2007)

*   Daryle, you can freeze the starter for a few months too. Just let it thaw and add some flour and water, or milk and flour, to get it working again. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Would like to try your way.  A couple questions

Is this a jar or bowl with a lid?

Is there a time frame as to it getting outside yeast ?   Bubbles, Sour smell?


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 19, 2007)

............bumpty bump ............


----------



## walking dude (Dec 19, 2007)

the best sourdough bread in the world is from the San Fran area........and i think they say, its because of the sea air.......and maybe naturally occuring yeast.........all i know, is i have a freind sending me bread from san fran couple times ayear.........


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Found this on the net  ...


http://www.io.com/~sjohn/sour.htm


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 20, 2007)

......bump.......


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm I bet one could get some of the bottled belgian kreik or other style 'sour" beers and get a good culture from those... any brewguys agree? Bread is basically solid beer...and visa versa.


----------



## bassman (Dec 22, 2007)

I will try again to post a pic.  Hope I got it resized!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Those look great  ... Thank you for posting the pics ... What do you cover your starter jar/bowl with while it is curing ?  I thought of a T-shirt to keep the crudlies out.


----------



## bassman (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a large Tupperware bowl that I use to stir up the sponge.  The cover is the plastic snap on that came with the bowl.  When I store the starter in the fridge, I use the 1 qt Rubbermaid jar with a screw on lid. It's worked fine for the last 24 years!     Keith


----------

